# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  the speakmans

## bluebeary

on tv alot lately, particularly morning tv, nik and eva speakman

i think theyre very interesting and somewhat inspirational, what do you think ?

----------


## bluebeary

sorry forgot link to their website

http://www.speakman.tv/#!/page_home

----------


## Suzi

I think they're amazing!

----------



----------


## bluebeary

well that was a good reply, i was expecting hail and thunder lol

i think theyre amazing too and all they do is just talk people through their experiences making them see common sense, what theyve done for people with ptsd is incredible dont you think ?

theyre probably glad i dont live next door to them as theyd probably have me knocking on their door all the time lol

----------


## Suzi

Lol, and me! I've seen them before on This Morning working with people with severe phobias. They are amazing.

----------


## Prycejosh1987

They are inspirational people and save many lives. Good on them.

----------

